# Mother in law



## MrsBoyle (Jul 30, 2010)

Left the boys with her this morning while i went to get some shopping. we kept asking and telling her we will show her how to do dylan bloods again she said she new what to do and go, so we did rang her up at the time dylan should be eating dinner and asked if she did them she said she got the number 735001 and thought that was his blood reading.
So got her do it again and she got 6.3 but said it came up as 4.3  

I just dont feel like she understand how important it is to read the blood propa.
Now im so worried about leaving him with anyone again


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2010)

That first number would have been a biological first!  I suppose the only thing you can do is sit with her a few times when you do tests and explain where she is making the mistakes - hopefully it will click with her.


----------



## gewatts (Jul 30, 2010)

It is such a worry leaving our kids in someone else's care. I have written out specific instructions and given them to my mum and my hubby's mum. They still sometimes get things wrong though!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2010)

Nothing beats going through the proceedure with the person who's going to be doing it. I think I'd have shown MIL how to take her own blood sugar, so she knew what it felt like, as well as knowing what all the numbers mean. I don't carry my manual with my meter, and I doubt many do, so best to demonstrate, explain batch codes etc.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 31, 2010)

Im a single mum, (Carly's father is not on the scene) I must admit I have not left her with someone else, yet.. only her brothers and I do her blood mointoring and the injections so yes, it is just a worry leaving her with someone else, (even at Nursery she have not started, yet).... prob until she is older enough.


----------

